# bulkhead fitting for DIY CO2



## Augus (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi,
Looking for internet site where I can find bulkhead fitting for DIY CO2 project. Fitting attach to 2 litter bottle cap to attach silicon line to it. Can't find it at local hobby store. Thanks,


----------



## davey (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi, I'm sure there are other ways but one is to drill a hole in the lid that is smaller than the tubing.
Cut tubing at an angle and poke the end through and grab it with pliers or tweezers to pull it in further.
Someone here may be able to tell their experience with how much pressure it can hold, it should be fine with a tight fit.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

You can just use your 2 liter cap. If your tubing is 3/8", try using a 1/2" drill bit, cut the tubing at an angle, and pull it through. You can use some sealant around that section then if you like. Once it is set up, use soapy water on the connnections to test them for leaks. 

If you are more interested in an actual fitting, head to a Home Depot or Lowe's to their section with PVC piping. They will have something that will work to connect to the two liter. It may involve drilling a hole in the cap to match the fitting and sealing it in place, but you'll have to see what they have.

Nate


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

One place to shop for tiny bulkhead fittings, etc. is a model airplane store, where they carry such items for fuel systems. They use silicone tubing for fuel lines for model airplanes, so they also have mating fittings.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

hoppycalif said:


> One place to shop for tiny bulkhead fittings, etc. is a model airplane store, where they carry such items for fuel systems. They use silicone tubing for fuel lines for model airplanes, so they also have mating fittings.


I've gone that route before and they do have the fittings you are looking for.

Honestly though, drilling the hole in the cap and pulling the tubing through was just as effective for me.


----------



## Augus (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone
I might try without bulkhead fitting route first, then if there is leak I will try fitting.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

I know there should be a check valve somewhere in your system, what if you just used a check valve from your LFS in the cap?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

ngb2322 said:


> I know there should be a check valve somewhere in your system, what if you just used a check valve from your LFS in the cap?


That's what I did. I drilled a hole in the cap and put the check valve in it. I don't even have it siliconed in. It doesn't leak. It works great.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Same here, poke a hole and pull the tube through...

Otherwise here are the bulkheads:
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?Q=1&I=LXG849&P=M


----------



## SongCloud (Aug 30, 2005)

I've done the small hole/poke the tubing in thing as well, but when I was changing around the system, it was always a pain to make sure everything was perfectly tight.

I got a bunch of bulkhead fittings from Drs. Foster & Smith. I think the 12 pack was like $10 or less. The good thing is that they are at a 90 deg. angle and have their own valve built in, so now if I need to change out a yeast bottle, all I have to do is close the valve and do it, no worrying about pinching off any lines or that kinda stuff. They also sell the tap you need to make the threads in the hole that you drill to put the fitting in.

Here is the link to their page that has the tap and fittings. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3669+8165&pcatid=8165

Hope this helps! :supz:

::EDIT:: Just checked. The plastic 12 Pack of Valves is now $12.79


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Does anyone know whether there is any downside for using plastic, nylon, brass or nickel fittings for CO2? In other words, is there any possibility of deterioration of the fittings?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

CO2 will embrittle some plastics. Notice that vinyl tubing gets very hard and brittle when used for CO2. Other than that I don't think there is a problem.


----------



## JPeeps (Nov 2, 2006)

I picked a few of these a while back when I was using DIY-CO2, but they are useless to me now
since I got me 10lb tank set up.You are welcome to them, they are 1/8" barbed X 1/8 MIP.


----------

